#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Lopburi's Monkey temple

## WujouMao

i went to another Khmer style temple in Lopburi as a day trip, before going to Sukhothai
Prang Sam Yot - it was the only decent worthwhile picture i could take, unless i stayed the night and seen the floodlights shine it up


Monkey trouble






I then went and saw the Former Royal palace built 1667 and 1677.






servant quarters.


Elephant stables




Wat Phra Si Ratana Mahathat

----------


## kingwilly

noice travel thread.

----------


## Cujo

Nice, when does that date from?

----------


## WujouMao

> Nice, when does that date from?


march 2007. i just had to find a forum that liked all pictures from Asia, and just wanted to show you mine

----------

